# XM online has sucked last several days



## muledoggie (Dec 6, 2004)

Anyone else having the same experience?


----------



## muledoggie (Dec 6, 2004)

Actually, XM online is running well if you launch within a browser window. Using WMP 10 standalone is not working.

Anyone know a workaround?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Maybe more people would respond if they knew the specific problem you are having. Saying it sucks isn’t very descriptive.  I have had no problems with XM Online using Windows Media Player. I stream at 64K for a few hours a day while surfing and downloading and have had minimal dropouts.


----------



## benjaminmarle (Jun 7, 2002)

I know this may be a dumb question, but how do you use your WMP for XM Online? I currently use their player, but would like to use WMP if possible.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Take a look at this post and the attachment. Basically launch Media Player, click the Online Stores drop down select Browse All Online Stores then find XM Radio Online. This only works with WMP 10, which is only available for WINXP.


----------



## benjaminmarle (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## muledoggie (Dec 6, 2004)

Sucks = total no go. Won't play any channel.


----------



## Hobby (May 31, 2005)

I heard a lot of channels are going away. Don't know why.
The hardest core Rock/Metal stations are no longer. That Sucks, truly.
Of course, this was what I was told...
I have Sirius and it only has 1 station that fits this catagory. Sucks Balls. They need to wake up


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I used it yesterday. It worked fine.


----------



## CrankyYankee (Feb 19, 2003)

I used XM Online a couple of times this week....seemed fine to me.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Ditto. I'm currently listening to Lollipop Lust Kill on LM and have been listening on and off for most of the week and nothing out of the ordinary here.


----------

